# SSB Brawl!



## DarthGohan1 (May 10, 2006)

-Not a laucnh title, 2007 sometime
-Playable characters include: 
Pit (Kid Icarus)
Solid Snake (Metal Gear Solid)
Zero Suit Samus (the blue "no-suit" Samus from Metroid: Zero Mission)
Metaknight (Kirby)
Wario (Wario)
-Also, many oldies will return!


----------



## ƒish (May 10, 2006)

Solid Snake, hows that possible, he's not a nintendo character.


blah, they're corrupting their series.


----------



## Jeremy (May 11, 2006)

Here's some stuff on it:

http://www.gamespot.com/wii/action/supersmashbros/index.html


----------



## Jeremy (May 11, 2006)

Well I didn't see Tom Nook in the video.  :lol:


----------



## Micah (May 11, 2006)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> Well I didn't see Tom Nook in the video.  :lol:


 Aw man! Why not? He would be awesome along with other AC characters! They should make an AC Brawl. Beat up your least favorite animals!


----------



## Grawr (May 11, 2006)

I'm reading about it on IGN.com right now. They have 2 videos you can watch! And, there is a new "item" where a Nintendog will run up to the screen and block the vision of both you and your opponent. :yes:


----------



## JJRamone2 (May 11, 2006)

Oh my dear god. SOLID SNAKE!? I HAVE TO GET THIS GAME NOW! Also @ fish he is a nintendo character partly, they had MGS:Twin Snakes on Game Cube also the origional MGS and MGS2 were for NES.


----------



## Micah (May 11, 2006)

Xemnas said:
			
		

> I'm reading about it on IGN.com right now. They have 2 videos you can watch! And, there is a new "item" where a Nintendog will run up to the screen and block the vision of both you and your opponent. :yes:


 No kidding? what will Nintendo think up next?


----------



## SL92 (May 11, 2006)

I just watched the video


----------



## Jeremy (May 11, 2006)

Well I can't see how there won't be any AC stuff in the game.  If not a character, there's sure to be atleast a few items (pitfal, net, etc).


----------



## Tyler (May 11, 2006)

Maybe like the pokeball they will have something for AC Characters.


----------



## Grawr (May 11, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Maybe like the pokeball they will have something for AC Characters.


 I can only imagine...

PHYLLIS, I CHOOSE YOU! *throws ball and releases phyllis* 

Phyllis: "WROAAAAR!" *throws mail at opponent*

That would be hilarious


----------



## Furry Sparks (May 11, 2006)

omg whatever that SSB icon item thing is is AWSOME    			 links was really cool
i mean, look at this


----------



## Sporge27 (May 11, 2006)

All I can say is this was the game I have been waiting for, SSBM is still my favorite game out there and this looks capable of topping it!

with characters like snake and the odd samus without the suit, what other characters does this game hide?

My bet is on an extremely large selection which is what I have been wanting!


----------



## Micah (May 11, 2006)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> Well I can't see how there won't be any AC stuff in the game.  If not a character, there's sure to be atleast a few items (pitfal, net, etc).


 Maybe the axe...


----------



## Furry Sparks (May 11, 2006)

hey wait... thats TP link... and he has the master sword... hmmm
it might not mean anything but...


----------



## Sporge27 (May 11, 2006)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> hey wait... thats TP ]
> well the master sword is only in about half the zelda games


----------



## Grawr (May 11, 2006)

Koehler said:
			
		

> STORMTROOPER88888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hahahahahahaha. Then they might have to boost the rating up a bit.  :lol:


----------



## Tyler (May 11, 2006)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> hey wait... thats TP ]
> Maybe. Lest hope not.  :no:


----------



## Grawr (May 11, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Micah (May 11, 2006)

Xemnas said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Furry Sparks (May 11, 2006)

welll you guys are weird     
and someone posted a GIF of a part of the video so i shrunk it, and cut out some and got...


----------



## Grawr (May 11, 2006)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> welll you guys are weird
> and someone posted a GIF of a part of the video so i shrunk it, and cut out some and got...
> http://img95.imageshack.us/img95/4231/] [/quote]
> I remember that part of the video...but that little shrunken-video-form-thing is hard to see.    
:blink:


----------



## Furry Sparks (May 11, 2006)

Xemnas said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sporge27 (May 11, 2006)

In the trailer I think I noticed something.
In one clip I believe they are fighting in teh cathedral from baiten kiatos.
It is a very short moment but towards the begining.
If so that means characters from that game too!


----------



## Krool (May 11, 2006)

Someone get me a bag! My topic has been stolen!


----------



## ƒish (May 11, 2006)

XGT said:
			
		

> Oh my dear god. SOLID SNAKE!? I HAVE TO GET THIS GAME NOW! Also @ fish he is a nintendo character partly, they had MGS:Twin Snakes on Game Cube also the origional MGS and MGS2 were for NES.


 i know he was originally on the NES, i think thats pretty cool, i played MGS... couldn't get past the first enemy. >_>

but he's not owned by nintendo... unless this is hinting at something, which would be awsome.     


i'm less worried about snake than i am about Zero Suit Samus... maybe if they put some clothes on her i'd be alright, but what we've got right now is nintendo trying to fit in, in the dumbest way possible... turning a mascot into a stripper.


----------



## ƒish (May 11, 2006)

Krool said:
			
		

> Someone get me a bag! My topic has been stolen!


 hey, you're right, you did duplicate a topic, well, i'll just go lock yours now, it wasn't that great anyway, and Gohan's was first.


besides, its not like you "own" the topic somehow... its a game, you didn't make it.


----------



## Sporge27 (May 11, 2006)

I really hope other third parties can get into the game now!

that would be awesome,
like sonic, or why not characters from tales of Symphonia, or megaman would be cool, he could have a power sligtl;y like kirby's except the gun is different that the persons power he absorbs.


----------



## Micah (May 11, 2006)

ROB in SSB Brawl would be sweet!


----------



## SL92 (May 11, 2006)

Well, I think it's Twilight Princess Link in the game. I'm looking forward to Kirby's baking thing

So what are they, like special ultra moves or something??? Owned. Like Mario's big blast thingy, Link's Triforce move, Kirby's baking thing, Wario's... explosion?


----------



## SL92 (May 11, 2006)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> welll you guys are weird
> and someone posted a GIF of a part of the video so i shrunk it, and cut out some and got...
> http://img95.imageshack.us/img95/4231/] [/quote]
> Where'd you find it?


----------



## ƒish (May 11, 2006)

[quote="Shadow_] Well, I think it's Twilight Princess Link in the game. I'm looking forward to Kirby's baking thing

So what are they, like special ultra moves or something??? Owned. Like Mario's big blast thingy, Link's Triforce move, Kirby's baking thing, Wario's... explosion? [/quote]
 i'll just say right now, they better have the option to turn that off... because i definatly dont want it.


----------



## JJRamone2 (May 11, 2006)

[quote author="


----------



## ƒish (May 11, 2006)

XGT said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## JJRamone2 (May 11, 2006)

[quote author="


----------



## Kyle (May 11, 2006)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> Well I didn't see Tom Nook in the video.  :lol:


 Yeah, he could throw furniture leaves, and random stuff pops out, like a powerful moon, or Master Sword, or Triforce, or.... cardboard box.... and the BELL BOMB!!! Bells get spewed all over!!! YEAH-YEAH!


----------



## Tennis=Life (May 11, 2006)

Tom Nook isn't a good idea....I have a question, what's the point of zero suit Samus....does Samus then have different/special abilities, compared to original Samus?


----------



## JJRamone2 (May 11, 2006)

PKMNMasterSamus said:
			
		

> Tom Nook isn't a good idea....I have a question, what's the point of zero suit Samus....does Samus then have different/special abilities, compared to original Samus?


 she has the sword and a different gun.


----------



## Tennis=Life (May 11, 2006)

XGT said:
			
		

> PKMNMasterSamus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah, I noticed the sword, it looked like a laser sword or something. I'm not sure that adding another Samus was necessary though...


----------



## JJRamone2 (May 11, 2006)

PKMNMasterSamus said:
			
		

> XGT said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Well was young link neccesary? So but some people prefer him, i'm pretty sure you get to choose from zero suit samus and armored samus.


----------



## Sporge27 (May 11, 2006)

I'm hoping the fact that they added another samus means more characters in the end...


----------



## Kyle (May 11, 2006)

I was joking.... you know......

ANYWAY, I am looking forward to some characters like Paper Mario. You know, Ground Pound, Hammer, Airplane, Tube to go fast and knock on opponets, like Jigglypuffs spinny thing.

Yeah, also.... um...... a Shroob or Cackeletta with her witch powers...    
:blink:			  Maybe.


----------



## Tennis=Life (May 11, 2006)

XGT said:
			
		

> PKMNMasterSamus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Furry Sparks (May 12, 2006)

XGT said:
			
		

> PKMNMasterSamus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lone_Wolf (May 12, 2006)

Cool Solid snake!


----------



## Tennis=Life (May 12, 2006)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> XGT said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tennis=Life (May 12, 2006)

Yeah, I guess you're right, I still don't like the idea.


----------



## Link1704 (May 14, 2006)

[quote author="


----------



## Link1704 (May 14, 2006)

XGT said:
			
		

> PKMNMasterSamus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

